# Who's In Colorado



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Well, I'm in Denver and was thinking that all of those in Colorado could get together for dinner in Denver. Outsiders are welcome, too!


----------



## daavery (Dec 9, 2001)

above evergreen here


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

We're down in the 4 Corners. Anywhere in between you think we could meet?


----------



## daavery (Dec 9, 2001)

is there anything between 4corners and denver other than ski resorts and grand junction ?


----------

